# Wasserpfeiffe (Shisha)



## kochvl (19. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute, wollte mir eine neue Shisha kaufen, nun hab ich da was entdeckt im Internet irgendwo, und die sieht echt geil aus  Weiß vielleicht jemand wo es die zu kaufen gibt?
Bild hänge ich dran.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Mai 2013)

in shisha shop deines vertraens ins jeder stadt zu haben, eifach mal für deine stadt googln


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2013)

An dem Symbol erkennt man relativ eindeutig das sie von Kaya ist. Glaube die La Coppa ist diesem Modell sehr ähnlich.

EDIT: Habs gefunden http://www.shisha-wo...+Glasshisha.htm

Ist aber ein stolzer Preis


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Viel zu klein. Sollte schon mind 68cm hoch sein. Sonst wird der Rauch nicht genügend abgekühlt.


----------



## Xidish (19. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh nicht, was "Shisha" hier auf Buffed zu suchen hat, Anfragen dazu supported werden.


----------



## kochvl (19. Mai 2013)

Danke euch 
@Xidish, man kann ja mal kurz nachfragen xD Keine Lust extra in einem anderen Forum zu registrieren wenn es hier schon nen Smalk Talk Bereich gibt.

Wollt mir doch eine Aladin mit 54cm holen, meint ihr das reicht? Wird bei Ebay oft gekauft.

MFG


----------



## Xidish (19. Mai 2013)

Hast ja recht.
Allerdings informiere Dich mal über die gesundheitlichen Risiken.
Die Shisha sind teilweise sogar schlimmer, wie Zigarettenrauchen - andersrum auch wieder nicht.

Die Meinungen zu Shisha sind daher auch sehr verschieden und umstritten. 

Ich würde mir schon alleine deswegen keine holen, weil mich das an 'nen bestimmten eigenen Lebensabschnitt erinnert.^^


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2013)

> *Abgabe von Tabakwaren*
> 
> Die Altersgrenze für die Abgabe von Tabakwaren und das Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit (§ 10 JuSchG) wurde ab dem 1. September 2007 von 16 auf 18 Jahre angehoben.
> 
> ...



Immer mehr Jugendliche greifen zur Wasserpfeife statt zur Zigarette - und unterschätzen das Risiko. "Es ist ein Mythos, dass Wasserpfeife-Rauchen weniger gefährlich ist, weil das Wasser die Schadstoffe herausfiltert. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall", sagte der Leiter der Suchtprävention in der Bundeszentrale für Gesundheitliche Aufklärung, Peter Lang.

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Shisha-Rauchen-ist-schaedlich-article774165.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (19. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Immer mehr Jugendliche greifen zur Wasserpfeife statt zur Zigarette - und unterschätzen das Risiko. "Es ist ein Mythos, dass Wasserpfeife-Rauchen weniger gefährlich ist, weil das Wasser die Schadstoffe herausfiltert. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall", sagte der Leiter der Suchtprävention in der Bundeszentrale für Gesundheitliche Aufklärung, Peter Lang.



Darum bin ich auch dafür das das Thema gelöscht wird.


----------



## kochvl (19. Mai 2013)

Sorry aber es ist doch jedermans eigene Sache ob er zur Kippe greift oder zur Pfeiffe? Ich machs persönlich wie die meisten anderen nur wegen dem Geschmack, Kippen kann ich z.B. gar nicht rauchen... das die Kiddys evtl. zur Shisha greifen ist so das die meisten sogar unter 18 den Tabakk verkaufen, bin ich auch dagegen, aber da kann man nichts machen. 

Und jeder muss ja selber wissen was er macht, ich persönlich greif da lieber mit 21, zur Wasserpfeiffe wo ich mit Freunden gemütlich chillen kann und den Abend verbringen als zur Kippe von der man süchtig wird und dann zum Kettenraucher wird  Muss nicht sein, ist aber meistens so. Bei der Shisha ist das zwar vllt. auch aber trotzdem nicht so extrem und man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben. 

Dass das Thema gelöscht werden soll, sehe ich keinen Grund, hier wird um nichts verbotenes gefragt oder diskutiert, und es gab schonmal ähnliche Themen hier.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Mai 2013)

Ist die Wasserpfeife eigentlich nur für Tabbak gut oder gibt's da auch sowas wie "Wasserpfeifentee", quasi Wasserdampf mit Fruchtgeschmack?

Ich bin vor kurzem in Freiburg gewesen und dort war auch ne Shishbar, in der auch doch recht junge Kundschaft war.


----------



## Ol@f (19. Mai 2013)

Es ging hier in erster Linie um den Erwerb einer Shisha und nicht um Tabak. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## kochvl (19. Mai 2013)

Genau  Also es gibt da noch so Steine statt Tabak und die sind Nikotinfrei, habe auch einen guten Geschmack find ich.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ist die Wasserpfeife eigentlich nur für Tabbak gut oder gibt's da auch sowas wie "Wasserpfeifentee", quasi Wasserdampf mit Fruchtgeschmack?
> 
> Ich bin vor kurzem in Freiburg gewesen und dort war auch ne Shishbar, in der auch doch recht junge Kundschaft war.



vieleicht sahen die nur jung aus oder die haben bei der kontrolle nicht so drauf geachtet


----------



## kochvl (19. Mai 2013)

Bei uns ist oft einem Freund sein Bruder dabei, der ist gerade mal 16, war bisjetzt mit uns überall drinn das waren bestimmt über 5 Cafés und der ist überall ohne Kontrolle reingekommen, und man muss sagen der sieht richtig Jung aus, aber juckt wohl keinen solang die ihr Geld bekommen, wird aber oft auch von der Polizei in manchen Cafés kontrolliert, aber die Besitzer interessiert das irgendwie weniger..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Darum bin ich auch dafür das das Thema gelöscht wird.



Ist ne legale Droge, wo ist das Problem?
Vor einiger Zeit hat ein User immer die Neuerwerbungen für seine Whiskysammlung gepostet. Da hat auch niemand aufbegehrt.


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ist ne legale Droge, wo ist das Problem?


Weil Kinder an Board sind!
Und nur weil es legale Drogen gibt, heißt es nicht - daß diese noch überall schmackvoll gemacht werden müssen!


----------



## Saji (20. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ist ne legale Droge, wo ist das Problem?
> Vor einiger Zeit hat ein User immer die Neuerwerbungen für seine Whiskysammlung gepostet. Da hat auch niemand aufbegehrt.



Auch legale Drogen sind Drogen. Ich finde sowas muss von einem Gaming Forum, auch im Smalltalk-Bereich, nicht unterstützt werden. Hier rennen genug Kinder, und damit meine ist menschliche Wesen unter 18 Jahren, rum die durch sowas nicht auch ermuntert werden müssen. Eine Whiskey*sammlung* zu posten ist auch etwas anderes als zu schreiben wo man als Minderjähriger was zu rauchen bekommt bzw. damit zu prahlen wie geil es ist täglich zwei Flaschen Vodka zu köppen.

Verdammte Axt, mit Xidish mal einer Meinung! *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Weil Kinder an Board sind!
> Und nur weil es legale Drogen gibt, heißt es nicht - daß diese noch überall schmackvoll gemacht werden müssen!



Also von schmackvoll machen sind wir hier aber noch weit entfernt...
Vielleicht sollte man den Kindern auch etwas Verantwortungsbewusstsein zutrauen und nicht einfach alles was unangenehm werden könnte unter den Tisch kehren.
Und ich seh den Unterschied zwischen einer Anfrage zu einer Shisha und einer Whiskeysammlung nicht.


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit hat ein User immer die Neuerwerbungen für seine Whiskysammlung gepostet. Da hat auch niemand aufbegehrt.


Alkohol ist gesellschaftlich akzeptiert und etabliert.


Shisharauchen eher weniger, ich halte da ehrlich gesagt auch wenig von, ist hoffentlich nur ein (ungesunder) Trend. Zumindest stinkt es nicht so wie normaler Zigarettenrauch.


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2013)

Alk ist für mich Volksdroge No.1.

Das mit dem Alk habe ich nicht nicht mitbekommen - würde ich aber genauso reporten. 
Und hier geht es jetzt nicht um den Alk sondern um die Shisha!


Legendary schrieb:


> Zumindest stinkt es nicht so wie normaler Zigarettenrauch.


Und genau das macht es teilweise wesentlich gefährlicher als Zigaretten.
Bei Zigaretten sagst Du noch bäh ... stinkt etc. und weißt: es kann nicht gut sein.
Bei einer Shisha merkst Du fast gar nix Störendes, obwohl es nicht so gut filtert, 
wie es so oft beschönigt wird und zudem noch sehr schädliche Stoffe freigibt, die nicht mal ne Zigarette erzeugt.

Damit will ich keineswegs die Zigarette gut heißen!
Aber so harmlos ist ein Shisha nunmal auch nicht. 

Das muß aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Mai 2013)

Das eigentliche Thema ist doch schon längst beendet. Ihr redet doch die ganze Zeit von Tabak und Co..


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn ich mit von Tabak redete.
Mir geht es um die Shisha allgemein.
Für die gesundheitsgefährdenden Stoffe brauch ich absolut keinen Tabak.
Die entstehen auch so.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Thema ist doch schon längst beendet. Ihr redet doch die ganze Zeit von Tabak und Co..


This.


Die ursprüngliche Frage des TE wurde beantwortet und seither geht es nur noch um Pros und Contras zum Thema Shisha und Co und eure persönlichen Ansichten und Meinungen darüber.

Und bevor ihr euch hier wieder die Köppe verbal einschlagt, schließe ich das Thema.

Jeder hat wohl seine eigene Meinung dazu. Ich persönlich schließe mich hier jedoch der Meinung an, dass eine ausschweifende und verharmlosende Diskussion in einem MMO-Forum, wo auch minderjährige unterwegs sind, deplatziert ist.


----------

